# DP tire dressing -



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DP Tire Coating

A tire shine that lasts the long haul!

DP Tire Coating is an acrylic-based resin that forms a flexible, chemical-resistant coating on your tires. Engineered to outlast and outperform conventional oil and water-based tire dressings, DP Tire Coating will not wash or sling off and will not turn tires brown. A single application of DP Tire Coating will provide several months of protection, even in extreme climates. DP Tire Coating dries to the touch - it even passes the "white glove" test!

So gave this a go today , tyres cleaned with apc ,scrubbed and waited to dry.

DP applied with a brush, leaves a white foamy look on tyre , allowed 15 mins and applied a 2nd coat, left to dry,

Leaves a very nice finish if you want it shiny then you can add more coats, if the durability is as good as its says then it could be a winner,










Applying - I used a brush










Applied and waiting to dry










Leave product to dry for around 15mins










Finished example after two coats



















Close up


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks really good once dry and 2 coats.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Rascal_69 said:


> Looks really good once dry and 2 coats.


It does say on the instructions it will go a white foamy look while applying and was a little worried to begin with !!! but like you say once fully dried it looks very good

I think the key is to a really clean tire first off- I scrubbed mine with apc


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks very interesting whizzer, where can I get this from?


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

looks like a great product! does it take long to dry? and can it be applied to a wet tyre?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looks very interesting whizzer, where can I get this from?


Motorgeek might be getting it in - if not Autogeek



alex_carroll99 said:


> looks like a great product! does it take long to dry? and can it be applied to a wet tyre?


Takes arouns 10-15mins - I didn't apply to a wet tyre ( but they may have been a bit damp so to say )


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Motorgeek might be getting it in - if not Autogeek
> 
> Takes arouns 10-15mins - I didn't apply to a wet tyre ( but they may have been a bit damp so to say )


do you think you could apply it to a wet tyre?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

alex_carroll99 said:


> do you think you could apply it to a wet tyre?


I think if you dried off the excess i.e microfiber the majority of water away then it should be ok ....


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> I think if you dried off the excess i.e microfiber the majority of water away then it should be ok ....


cool thanks. any idea what durability is like and how long roughly would the glossy finish last?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

alex_carroll99 said:


> cool thanks. any idea what durability is like and how long roughly would the glossy finish last?


Its a brand new product so not sure yet ,,,


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

DP is claiming 6-12 months. You are not supposed to apply to a wet tire. There are testers on Autogeek that are approaching 12 months. They only make the durability claim if you use their tire cleaner prior to application.


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Its a brand new product so not sure yet ,,,


Cool thanks, let me know what you think of the durability! Do you know if its available in the uk or ireland, and also how is it priced and what quantity will it be available in?


----------



## ICharger (May 24, 2013)

That is one clean, nice dressed tyre. I like the look very much.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

That looks great. I like that sort of finish on a tyre.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks very much like Z16. Looks good upon application, but the minute it starts to rain it gets washed off.. Just my findings. This maybe a completely different formula.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

mr v6 said:


> Looks very much like Z16. Looks good upon application, but the minute it starts to rain it gets washed off.. Just my findings. This maybe a completely different formula.


With the miles I do I find this my biggest issue with tyre dressings. I can do up to 500 miles a week and including a of country roads so tyre dressings take a beating.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Its similar to the TW coating except TW coating has black dye in it as well. The DP is whitish clear. Not as messy to use. I like it so far. I had been using PERL mainly. PERL will bead water better but the lasting sheen is more important for a tire. To save on the DP tire cleaner I used another tire cleaner first 2x then the DP tire cleaner to make sure it clean.


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

any updates on this product?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

There are still signs of a tyre coating present but not as good as day one obviously - In an ideal world I would still apply a monthly top up - the Uk weather also I think impacts durability I don't think I would get the quoted 6 months more like 2months max


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Much proper the look of one coat rather than two durability will be interesting to find out


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for this Whizzer and will be good to see how it lasts for you. This does "looks" wise, look like one of the nicest so far, clean and fresh without that "over glossy look" that just does not appeal to me. Also will be interesting to see how it lasts as we are in winter - the toughest test me thinks!

Cheers
Ben


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> There are still signs of a tyre coating present but not as good as day one obviously - In an ideal world I would still apply a monthly top up - the Uk weather also I think impacts durability I don't think I would get the quoted 6 months more like 2months max


thanks for the update! any pictures of it after a few weeks? so over all would you say its worth buying?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

alex_carroll99 said:


> thanks for the update! any pictures of it after a few weeks? so over all would you say its worth buying?


TBH I am undecided at the moment - It really depends on if you put dressing on say every couple of weeks - if you do that then I would say no - I Think where this will come into its own is the summer months - reckon may thru to September it could be a winner - not sure for winter


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice,but not really long life time,do u try the new coating off dp's as well?smaller bottle as I seen on Autogeek


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

southwest10 said:


> Nice,but not really long life time,do u try the new coating off dp's as well?smaller bottle as I seen on Autogeek


Nope only had this given to me when I visited autogeek last year


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

2 months is still pretty good going


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

southwest10 said:


> Nice,but not really long life time,do u try the new coating off dp's as well?smaller bottle as I seen on Autogeek


are you talking about a different tire coating from dp?


----------

